# Scab on dog's elbow??



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I noticed that my dog had a small bare spot on his elbow that looked like he was scratching too much. Over the past couple of weeks, the spot has gotten bigger and he's even bled a little. I'm assuming it's from biting/scratching but I've never actually seen him bitting or scratching that spot, which is kind of weird. I have an appointment for the vet in about a week or two; does anyone have any ideas of what could be causing this?? 

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## Bella D (May 19, 2008)

could be an allergy...


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

Could it be calloused? 

Many dogs get callouses on their elbows from laying on hard surfaces. These callouses can become irritated and bleed. If that's what it is, a softer place to lay along with regular applications of bag balm should take care of it. Depending on the extent of the callous, the hair might not grow back.


----------



## Sky (May 5, 2008)

It does sound like a callous but usually it would occur on both elbows. Some dogs just tuck their legs up and hit the floor like a bag of potatoes when they lay down. Shorter hair dogs seem more prone to them. My pit pull had callouses on both elbows from laying on a hard floor, when she has a squishy bed. I used some natural first aid cream called Petnat ultraslave to clear them up.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I would have said calluses as well, only if your dog is the one in your avatar, I doubt it. This usually happens with larger breeds (apparently something to do with the amount of weight on the elbows rubbing/pressing when they lay down so the area loses the hair), and I personally have never seen it happen with such a small dog. But I guess it wouldn't be completely impossible. If it's only on one side, perhaps your dog just lays more to one side a lot. LOL

PJ has calluses on his elbows, you can kinda see the one side in this pic. Tysa has them too, but nowhere near the extent PJ does.









PJ also never had them bleed. They did appear to be irritated in the beginning until they got "hard" though.


It could also be allergies, a bug bite, and actual scratch off of something.....etc, some kind of irritant. Really the only way to know for sure is to see a vet about it.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think it's callous becuase it's more on the side of his elbow, not the part he lays on. Also, for the most part he only lays on carpet when he's out of his crate and a towel when he's in his crate. 

If it's allergies, why would he only be scratching that one spot? I figured that if it were allergies he would be scratching all over??


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

This sounds really similar to something that Spunky had sometime last year. They were like callouses, but she wouldn't stop scratching and chewing. You can see them in this picture:










They were on her elbows as well. 

(I don't know why she likes to sleep there. Don't worry, we always wake her up and send her inside before starting the car.)

We took her to the vet and he checked for infection - there was none, but you might like to get your dog looked at anyway because there is a risk. It turned out to be a food allergy. Switched her off her kibble to a raw diet of meat, bone and supplements only, no grains. She's been perfect ever since.


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> This sounds really similar to something that Spunky had sometime last year. They were like callouses, but she wouldn't stop scratching and chewing. You can see them in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say that you switched her off of kibble and on to a raw diet, was that required? Is there any kibble that does not contain grains that you know of? 

Now that you mention it, my dog was on chicken and rice for a while and that seems to be around the time this started. He's off now and back onto Innova. Is rice a grain? Sorry, I'm new to all of this.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Ler0y Jenkins said:


> When you say that you switched her off of kibble and on to a raw diet, was that required? Is there any kibble that does not contain grains that you know of?
> 
> Now that you mention it, my dog was on chicken and rice for a while and that seems to be around the time this started. He's off now and back onto Innova. Is rice a grain? Sorry, I'm new to all of this.


Yes, rice is a grain.

Switching to raw is not a must if your dog is allergic to grain. There are plenty of grain-free kibble blends out there. Orijen is supposed to be really good although I've never tried it myself. I think Innova EVO is also grain-free.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Anything like this?

That's the result of laying on concrete, rocks, or God knows what (right after I got Smokey)
They still have no fur on them, and occasionally crack and bleed or get infected where hair is trying to grow back - such as ingrown hairs...
I keep them doused in Bag Balm, but it's a bandaid on a big wound...


----------



## Ler0y Jenkins (Apr 24, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> Anything like this?
> 
> That's the result of laying on concrete, rocks, or God knows what (right after I got Smokey)
> They still have no fur on them, and occasionally crack and bleed or get infected where hair is trying to grow back - such as ingrown hairs...
> I keep them doused in Bag Balm, but it's a bandaid on a big wound...


No, his is much smaller and there's only a small scab. I pretty sure its not from laying on anything hard because he's spoiled and only lays on soft things like rugs, towels, etc.


----------



## Bella D (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like it could be the result of an insect bite. Fleas are only one type of biting pest, mosquito season is back, or even just a spider bite. It would explain the fact that there is only one spot that is irritated, as opposed to a sudden massive allergic reaction to her food.


----------

